# Bench press technique..



## james90 (Oct 7, 2010)

I was watching my brother during his chest routine and i realised something. When he does bench press his hands are a lot closer to each other compared to when i do mine, when i do bench press mine are further then shoulder width apart. I feel like my gains in my chest are lacking compared to everywhere else, could this be a reason why? Does it work the chest more having the hands closer to each other?


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

your gym bar got two little ungripped rings? i use these as placements for my hands, good width and shows a consistant grip useage as is always symetrical


----------



## MarkFranco (Aug 26, 2010)

Just over shoulder width is what i use (because its most comfortable), closer grip works tri's more, just put it where its most comfortable

Just keep lifting, everything is lacking, you need to just get bigger before worrying about specific parts


----------



## tom0311 (Nov 17, 2008)

Hands closer together focuses more on triceps, hands further apart focuses more on chest. Choose a grip that is comfortable and is neither extreme.


----------



## benicillin (Feb 28, 2010)

closer works the tri's more, like this 

http://senorgif.com/2010/10/06/funny-gifs-nervous-for-a-second/'>http://senorgif.com/2010/10/06/funny-gifs-nervous-for-a-second/">







</a>
see more http://senorgif.com">Gifs</a>


----------



## Will101 (Apr 14, 2009)

http://articles.elitefts.com/articles/features/so-you-think-you-can-bench-get-the-whole-series-here/

Watch this mate. Will tell you everything you need to know.


----------



## kevo (Aug 7, 2003)

benicillin said:


> closer works the tri's more, like this
> 
> http://senorgif.com/2010/10/06/funny-gifs-nervous-for-a-second/'>http://senorgif.com/2010/10/06/funny-gifs-nervous-for-a-second/">
> 
> ...


LOL :thumb:


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2010)

benicillin said:


> closer works the tri's more, like this
> 
> 
> 
> see more Gifs


Hahaha :laugh:


----------



## james90 (Oct 7, 2010)

Hmm i just tried it with my hands closer together, i deffinately feel it more in my chest this way. The problem i have is with the stands on either side of me where the barbell lays on. I feel the stands are in the position where i want to put my hands, so up until now ive been putting my hands outside of the stands when i press, maybe this is too far as ive noticed its a lot more then shoulder width apart. Hard to explain :s


----------



## james90 (Oct 7, 2010)

Yes i probly got the same bench you had, least you know what i mean by my hands not being where i want them. Ill have to get my bro to spot me while im doing bench to get my hands where i want them


----------



## Vibrance (Aug 28, 2009)

Is it called 3 station bench by york that your using and yeh a wider grip will work your chest more you can feel the difference in the reps York benches are notoriously narrow.


----------



## H22civic (Oct 6, 2009)

I bench with my middle finger on the wee gripless rings, which is quite alot wider than shoulder width. Works best for me, i loose power if i go wider or narrower. Experiment with different grip mate and youll soon find which one suits you best.


----------



## james90 (Oct 7, 2010)

Although a lot of you are sayin wider grip is best, i tried lifting with a bit of a more narrow grip, just past shoulder width and i feel this a lot more in my chest. i think my grip before was way too wide


----------



## H22civic (Oct 6, 2009)

james90 said:


> Although a lot of you are sayin wider grip is best, i tried lifting with a bit of a more narrow grip, just past shoulder width and i feel this a lot more in my chest. i think my grip before was way too wide


Everyone is different mate so do whatever works best for you. 

When i bench closer i mainly feel it in my triceps and delts and im a good bit weaker as my chest is alot stronger than my triceps.


----------



## Mark j (Oct 28, 2009)

benicillin said:


> closer works the tri's more, like this
> 
> 
> 
> see more Gifs


 :lol:


----------



## smartin (Aug 28, 2010)

Get down your local gym mate and start improving your technique with a proper olympic bar and bench


----------



## fat harry (May 22, 2009)

Will101 said:


> http://articles.elitefts.com/articles/features/so-you-think-you-can-bench-get-the-whole-series-here/
> 
> Watch this mate. Will tell you everything you need to know.


nice one...reps :thumb:


----------



## littlesimon (May 24, 2010)

I use a very narrow grip for my bench. I find it protects my shoulder a lot more.


----------

